Engineers: Do you read company blogs? Which ones are good? - bitabeets
======
bmpafa
For non-technical: I've always thought Buffer[0] and Hubspot[1] were fantastic
resources for SEO, marketing, etc. Hubspot even writes extensively on how to
write content for SEO/SEM, which is sort of meta.

For technical: Stripe[2] is a popular answer to this question. I also like
Auth0[3], especially b/c they often have content that isn't just meant to
market their services (eg this tutorial on k8s[4])

[0]: [https://buffer.com/resources/](https://buffer.com/resources/)

[1]: [https://blog.hubspot.com/](https://blog.hubspot.com/)

[2]:
[https://stripe.com/blog/engineering](https://stripe.com/blog/engineering)

[3]: [https://auth0.com/blog/](https://auth0.com/blog/)

[4]: [https://auth0.com/blog/kubernetes-tutorial-step-by-step-
intr...](https://auth0.com/blog/kubernetes-tutorial-step-by-step-introduction-
to-basic-concepts/)

~~~
bitabeets
cool, thanks for sharing!

------
openlowcode
For my job, I often have to google a specific technical issue. It often
directs me to company blogs, which I read happily.

I must say that, while I read happily the blogpost, I never once contacted a
company because of a nice / useful blogpost they wrote.

The reason is that it is so complex to work with a new provider in a big
company (purchasing process...) that we often prefer to stay with existing
providers.

